# where are the Jetties in Myrtle Beach area?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

That I wouldnt need a boat for?


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

If you go to Huntington Beach state park, and go to the far north parking lot, you can get to the jetties there, its a bit of a walk though.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Or you can go to garden city, go all the way south as far as you can go, park in the public space, access the beach and walk about 1/4 to the point where the jetty is. Thats the north side of the Murrells Inlet jetty. Its the north side of the Huntington beach jetty. You can not walk out onto the jetty but you can fish across from the south side jetty and around the north side or fish from the point.


----------

